# AZCC ride #14/April ride



## Jarod24 (Mar 19, 2017)

Meeting at Herberger park Sunday April 9th at 10 am. Head out at about 1030. We usually cruise roughly 10 miles and then grab something eat and drink at the end. Typically at OHSO brewery. Hope to see you all there!! Ride Vintage

Check out our Facebook page at 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/138037256616326/

@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi
@Roadkill
@Imsohawthorney


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Mar 23, 2017)

Sounds good. Hey , anybody seen this rack before? It came on my cool Manton and Smith I'm currently working on. I don't think I've seen this carrier before


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Mar 24, 2017)

And here is the first image of the bicycle as I purchased it. This is a photograph of my computer screen period Manton and Smith Gold Eagle


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 30, 2017)

I plan on being there. 

Ride on,
Sean


----------



## the2finger (Mar 31, 2017)

You kids ever ride during the monsoon season, I love monsoon


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 31, 2017)

Our monsoon weather is probably a tad bit different than the Cali monsoons. Eating dirt isn't something I'm to fond of.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh yeah the haboob I fergot


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll be there with the wife and daughter.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 4, 2017)

This Sunday!!! BE THERE or BE SQUARE!!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 4, 2017)

Imsohawthorney said:


> Sounds good. Hey , anybody seen this rack before? It came on my cool Manton and Smith I'm currently working on. I don't think I've seen this carrier before
> View attachment 440318




Looks like the "egg crate" ones that came on some of the Snyder fastback bikes but slightly different


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 6, 2017)

Imsohawthorney said:


> And here is the first image of the bicycle as I purchased it. This is a photograph of my computer screen period Manton and Smith Gold EagleView attachment 440499




What happened to your fork? :eek:


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Apr 7, 2017)

dougfisk said:


> What happened to your fork? :eek:



......... the fork is great thanks to you!  That's just the original eBay photo before I received the bike... haha


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 8, 2017)

I have something on the other side of town I must attend in the afternoon.  But I think I can hang around with the group for a while.


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Apr 8, 2017)

I'll be there


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Apr 8, 2017)

The rear tire of my Manton Smith just exploded while I was in the shower. I'll have to ride something else


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 9, 2017)

Another great ride. Our biggest turnout yet. 21 people. Had a stem issue with Amanda's bike but Doug Fisk lived close by and lent her one of his.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 9, 2017)

Awesome Ride! So Stoked we had 21 people out there today! Thanks for everyone that came out! I was losing hope there for alittle bit haha. Was awesome to see so many people making it out! Only got 1 more month before the temp sucks! So lets make May a great one also!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 10, 2017)

With a hour & a half of sleep & a bit of a drive from SoCal - John & I made the trek for the ride - The weather was really nice as we rode over to Doug's place for a loaner bicycle to start the ride for Amanda - Great neighborhoods lined the ride where we ended up on a real nice bicycle path along the canal before heading to lunch where the food & drink was as good as it gets - A nice ride with everyone where I even heard talks from Jarod & Josh about some ride shirts in the near future - Put me & John down for a couple - We will have to do this again - Thanks for the day everyone where I took one ... yes one picture during the ride - A longer day for sure & we got back to SoCal around 4:30am ... just in time for a power sleep before work @ 7am - Good Times - Ride Vintage -Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 10, 2017)

I guess I took two pics


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 11, 2017)

Big thanks to Frank & John for coming out.  It was good to see you again.  Sorry I couldn't stay the duration.

And a special big thanks to any and all who _*take and post pictures*! 
_
@Jarod24
@cyclonecoaster.com
@Awhipple


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 16, 2017)

@dougfisk heres a great pic of your Shelby, @Awhipple daughter took. Some awesome pics


----------

